# ThunderCats (2011)



## M a t t h e w (Oct 13, 2010)

​
 ThunderCats are back! A new version of the beloved 1980s animated series is coming to Cartoon Network in 2011, from Warner Bros. Animation. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



@lky, BlackSmoke and Sajin
I miss ThunderCats (1980s)


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 13, 2010)

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Legend (Oct 13, 2010)

Wasnt there supposed to be a movie?


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]QtTZu9OlypU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Please tell me this is fake.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Feb 12, 2011)

wtf was that?


----------



## Naruko (Feb 12, 2011)

No, it's real. At least they are definitely rebooting the series. Sadly. However, they are releasing toys from the original series, as well, cause...you know, money and nostalgia and stuff.


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Please tell me this is fake.



i think the clip i posted is from a movie

EDIT: A Canceled movie My bad

and this is from the new show


----------



## blackbird (Feb 12, 2011)

Furries! They're finally in again. pek


----------



## Zen-aku (Feb 12, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Furries! They're finally in again. pek



They were never out


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]QtTZu9OlypU[/YOUTUBE]



...

That was... wow.

That was just akward.


----------



## The Potential (Feb 14, 2011)

This thread should be joined right?


----------



## Wilykat (Mar 1, 2011)

There are a few threads on new Thundercats series but this thread seems to be the newest and by posting here, I'd be less likely to get branded grave digger.



trailer shows several characters including Jaga, Cladius, Thunderkittens, and extra sugary cute Snarf.

Oh yeah Grune is there somewhere...


----------

